# Kaufberatung: POC VPD System Torso



## pp_luca (19. Juli 2019)

Moin Community! 
Ich möchte mir gerne noch bevor den anstehenden Bikepark Besuchen eine Protektorenweste kaufen. Nach langem suchen habe ich dann endlich eine gefunden die mir ziemlich gut gefällt. Jedoch bringt es nix wenn sie nur gut aussieht und nix bringt :/ 
Im Internet findet man auch nicht sehr viel hilfreiches, deswegen wollte ich hier einmal runfragen ob jemand den Protektor hat und mir kurz seine Erfahrungen damit schildern kann. 
Noch ein paar Infos zu mir falls jemand mir eine andere vorschlagen möchte: 172cm groß, 63kg leicht und normal gebaut.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## kostolany (27. Juli 2019)

Da schließe ich mich an. Interessiere mich auch für diesen Protektor und finde hierzu noch keine Erfahrungsberichte im Netz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RFS_134 (30. Juli 2019)

Ein Freund hat sich den geholt. Soll wohl angenehm zu tragen sein, belüftung am Rücken auch gut. Schutzwirkung hat er noch nicht testen müssen. Mehr weiß ich leider nicht dazu


----------



## pp_luca (1. August 2019)

Okay. Vielen Dank


----------



## pp_luca (3. August 2019)

Also nach langem grübbeln und recherchieren habe ich mich für den POC VPD Air+ Tee Protektor entschieden. Nahc nichtmal einem Tag warten kam er auch schon an  Heute früh also gleich ausgepackt und ne kleine Runde gefahren. Ich habe echt nicht gemerkt das ich den getragen habe xD So einen Tragekomfort habe ich noch nie gehabt. Einzigst ist das die Schulterpads etwa abstehen wenn man nicht auf dem Rad sitzt und ganz normal da steht. Ob er schützt kann ich noch nicht sagen aber ich gehe doch sehr stark davon aus bei einer 6cm dicken Protektorenplatte  Also @kostolany falls du noch einen suchst schau dir diesen mal an 
Beste Grüße ausm Osten!


----------



## kostolany (25. August 2019)

Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich den von Leatt geholt. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (19. September 2019)

kostolany schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich den von Leatt geholt. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.



Wie sind denn mittlerweile die "Langzeit" - Erfahrungen? 
Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einer etwas robusteren Protektorjacke und schwanke zwischen der Leatt und der von Evoc


----------



## kostolany (20. September 2019)

Ich hatte die Weste jetzt 4x im Einsatz und habe bisher nichts zu meckern.

Die Evoc hatte ich mir ebenfalls angeschaut. Bei der ist das Problem, dass sie nur am Rücken einen Protektor hat. Das was man auf den Bildern im Brustbereich sieht, ist mehr aufgemaölt als dass es Schutz bietet.


----------



## the_hias (20. September 2019)

Die POC VPD Spine ist ne 1a Protektorenjacke. Zwar wuchtig und etwas warm. Aber dafür sind Schutz und auch Bewegungsfreiheit wirklich sehr gut.


----------



## RuhrpottGigant (20. September 2019)

the_hias schrieb:


> Die POC VPD Spine ist ne 1a Protektorenjacke. Zwar wuchtig und etwas warm. Aber dafür sind Schutz und auch Bewegungsfreiheit wirklich sehr gut.



Was mich da irgendwie dran stört ist, das man die Protektoren nicht entnehmen kann. Somit blöd zu waschen, oder nicht?


----------



## MDubiedMTB (7. Dezember 2019)

kostolany schrieb:


> Ich habe mir zwischenzeitlich den von Leatt geholt. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.


wenn ich kurz fragen darf, welcher von Leat ist es geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the_hias (9. Dezember 2019)

RuhrpottGigant schrieb:


> Was mich da irgendwie dran stört ist, das man die Protektoren nicht entnehmen kann. Somit blöd zu waschen, oder nicht?


Sorry für die späte Antwort. Du kannst Brust und Rückenprotektor rausnehmen. Danach pack ich das Jacket in nen Dirtbag von Dirtlej und dann bei 30°C Schonwäsche mit den anderen Bikesachen in die Maschine. Macht der seit zwei Jahren ohne Probleme mit.


----------



## TillWaack (14. Juni 2020)

Also, falls noch jemand eine Meinung zum VPD Torso Interressiert, ich habe jetzt hn mir vor gut 1er Woche geholt und muss sagen das teil ist Bomastisch, ich fahre ihn über dem Jersy in kombination mit einen Atlas Brace Air (vorne unterm Protektor und hinten drüber). Man merkt den Protektor weder beim Runter fahren noch beim hoch pedalieren, Belüftung ist ebenso top, falls also jemand bereit ist diesen Betrag für einen Brust und Rückenprotektor zu blechen dann ist das eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Und noch ein positiver Funfact für leute die mit einem Atlas Brace unterwegs sind: man die Schultergurte Perfekt ins Brace einhängen


----------



## Robin62727 (25. Juni 2020)

TillWaack schrieb:


> Also, falls noch jemand eine Meinung zum VPD Torso Interressiert, ich habe jetzt hn mir vor gut 1er Woche geholt und muss sagen das teil ist Bomastisch, ich fahre ihn über dem Jersy in kombination mit einen Atlas Brace Air (vorne unterm Protektor und hinten drüber). Man merkt den Protektor weder beim Runter fahren noch beim hoch pedalieren, Belüftung ist ebenso top, falls also jemand bereit ist diesen Betrag für einen Brust und Rückenprotektor zu blechen dann ist das eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Und noch ein positiver Funfact für leute die mit einem Atlas Brace unterwegs sind: man die Schultergurte Perfekt ins Brace einhängen


 
Ich bin auch an dem poc Torso interessiert hat er auch genügend Schutz ? Da ich auch Mal etwas größere sprünge springen


----------



## ThereWillBeCake (15. März 2021)

TillWaack schrieb:


> Also, falls noch jemand eine Meinung zum VPD Torso Interressiert, ich habe jetzt hn mir vor gut 1er Woche geholt und muss sagen das teil ist Bomastisch, ich fahre ihn über dem Jersy in kombination mit einen Atlas Brace Air (vorne unterm Protektor und hinten drüber). Man merkt den Protektor weder beim Runter fahren noch beim hoch pedalieren, Belüftung ist ebenso top, falls also jemand bereit ist diesen Betrag für einen Brust und Rückenprotektor zu blechen dann ist das eine klare Kaufempfehlung! Und noch ein positiver Funfact für leute die mit einem Atlas Brace unterwegs sind: man die Schultergurte Perfekt ins Brace einhängen



Hi, 
fahre den POC Torso jetzt auch seit etwa einem Jahr, bin soweit sehr zufrieden und überlege jetzt auch gerade noch einen Neck Brace dazu zu holen. 
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass man den Atlas Air mit dem POC ohne die Brust Straps nutzen kann und die Schultergurte vom VPD Torso als Befestigung ausreichen? 
Hat jemand schonmal den Leatt 5.5/6.5 oder den Ortema Neck Brace mit dem POC Protektor getestet? 
Merci


----------



## fynnluka (15. März 2021)

Apropos Schutzwesten... was ist besser? eine Schutzjacke oder eine Weste?


----------



## MtbPredator (18. August 2021)

Moin, kann jetzt schon jemand mehr zu dem poc vpd sagen? 
Ist ja schon ein bisschen Zeit vergangen 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MDubiedMTB (18. August 2021)

Bin persönlich sehr happy damit. Trage den jetzt seit ca nem halben Jahr. 

Trägt sich unauffällig beim hoch und runter pedalieren und gibt einem nicht das Gefühl ne Rüstung zu tragen. Belüftung ist auch sehr gut. Verrutscht nicht. Reinigung ist auch easy im Gegensatz zu anderen Systemen.
Die haben dann ggf. ne höhere Schutzklasse. Kommt aber auf den Anwendungsfall an. Trage ihn bei Enduro Touren und im Park.

Testen musste ich ihn zum Glück noch nicht.


----------



## MtbPredator (18. August 2021)

Mh ok, Schutz für die Schultern war da nicht mit dabei oder?


----------



## Acto111 (24. August 2021)

Ne schulter Protektoren gibt es keine wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die schulter protektoren nicht gegen sehnen verletzungen in der schulter helfen, welche am meisten vorkommen


----------



## Deleted 553725 (24. August 2021)

Mal ein vermutlich ganz doofe Frage: Kann man über so einen Protector Problemlos einen Rucksack anziehen oder wird das dann mega unbequem und besser nur den Brustpanzer mit Protektorenrucksack?


----------



## Dirt06 (25. August 2021)

Ponzi910 schrieb:


> Mal ein vermutlich ganz doofe Frage: Kann man über so einen Protector Problemlos einen Rucksack anziehen oder wird das dann mega unbequem und besser nur den Brustpanzer mit Protektorenrucksack?


Könnte man bestimmt, jedoch wird der Rucksack vermutlich rutschen. Wäre daher nicht meine erste Wahl.
Eventuell kannst du über dem Protektor ein Jersey tragen und dann den Rucksack oben drüber - ich übernehme aber keine Haftung für Fehlkauf oder Information!   


BTT: Ich habe mir dieses Jahr im Saalbach Urlaub den Protektor gegönnt und möchte ihn nicht mehr missen. Grade bei sommerlichen Temperaturen sehr angenehm zu tragen und defintiv besser als "nur im Jersey".
Wenn man bereit ist, den Preis zu zahlen, dann kann ich ihn nur empfehlen.


----------



## FlexAC (15. November 2021)

Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rückenprotektor bin, stolperte ich auch über den POC VPD System Torso. Finde ihn für meine Trail/Enduro Touren und gelegentliche Besuche im Bikepark ganz interessant.
Auf meinen Feierabendtouren habe ich zumeist ein Evoc Hipback, das sollte ja problemlos passen. Bei längeren Touren habe ich dann einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor von Deuter. Deswegen die Frage, ob der Brust- und Rückenprotektor auch unabhängig voneinander getragen werden können und dafür auch alles im Lieferumfang des System Torso enthalten ist?


----------



## pat (1. Dezember 2021)

FlexAC schrieb:


> Da ich gerade auf der Suche nach einem Rückenprotektor bin, stolperte ich auch über den POC VPD System Torso. Finde ihn für meine Trail/Enduro Touren und gelegentliche Besuche im Bikepark ganz interessant.


Super Teil. Brustbereich und Rücken sehr gut geschützt. Viel angenehmer/luftiger als ein (enganliegendes) Jacket. Für Touren mir persönlich dennoch too much, so viel zieh ich da nicht an. Ist auch nicht ganz leicht. Z.B. für Shuttlen in Finale aber perfekt.


FlexAC schrieb:


> Auf meinen Feierabendtouren habe ich zumeist ein Evoc Hipback, das sollte ja problemlos passen.


Ja, hab ich auch, passt gut.



FlexAC schrieb:


> Bei längeren Touren habe ich dann einen Rucksack mit Rückenprotektor von Deuter. Deswegen die Frage, ob der Brust- und Rückenprotektor auch unabhängig voneinander getragen werden können und dafür auch alles im Lieferumfang des System Torso enthalten ist?


Nein. Inbegriffen ist die Beriemung für Nutzung von Brust und Rücken. Als Zubehör sind Riemen erhältlich, so dass man den Rückenschutz allein nutzen kann, z.B. für Skifahren. Obs Riemen allein für den Brustschutz gibt, k.A. Das Teil ist massiv, schützt großflächig und sehr gut, aber auf Tour willst dir das nicht umhängen...


----------



## GG71 (3. Juli 2022)

Wie wird der POC VPD System Torso an/ausgezogen?
Kletts an der Seite lösen? Ist das auf die Dauer haltbar, beim Anziehen nicht fummelig?


----------



## Ji-won (3. Juli 2022)

Es gibt Druckknöpfe, an und aus ist sehr easy.


----------



## GG71 (3. Juli 2022)

Jiwon schrieb:


> Es gibt Druckknöpfe, an und aus ist sehr easy.


Danke!
Habe ich gerade auch 1Pic dazu gefunden:











						Drei Downhill-Protektoren im Test: Der perfekte Schutz für den Bikepark
					

Downhill-Protektoren im Test: Wir haben drei verschiedenen Brustpanzer von Leatt, POC und Troy Lee Designs im Bikepark für euch getestet!




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

